# HR zone performance feedback



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Link to HR training zones:


Determining Your Heart Rate Training Zones


I am 69 years old, 6’5” and 215 pounds. I’m pretty fit. I've been riding for many years. This year I’ve been riding until a couple of weeks ago 100-150 miles a week with a weekly average of 4-8k elevation. I usually ride three times a week. Did a couple of centuries last month. 


My resting average HR is 50 and my maximum cycling HR is at least 175. 


I recently bought a good HR monitor. (I last used one briefly five years ago.) I normally rely upon self biofeedback with segment times. I know my body pretty well and have a good working knowledge of physiology especially on the practical and personal level. 


No matter where I ride or how long on most rides I toss in a specific category 3 five mile 4 percent average grade climb. (I’ve climbed it over 80 times.) The canyon’s distinct characteristic is it starts out almost flat and very slowly gains grade the entire distance to the end when it has a steep finish. 


Today I decided to go out and give a max effort watching my HR while doing so. Conditions were ideal. 


From the very beginning of the climb after an attacking start I then settled into trying to maintain the best rate. My HR except for the steep end was between 152 and 164. On the steep finish it hit 175. My overall time was 49 seconds off of my PR. 


I lost most of my time, about one minute, on the last 1.7 miles of the climb. On that stretch I was never gassed or struggling but I could tell while riding it my power level or strength was below optimal. 


I’m conversationally coherent of the subject of HR training zones but have never applied my self to learn them and utilize them as part of a training regimen. 


Based upon the info I’ve provided what constructive feedback or info do you have as relates to my performance on this ride including anything related to HR and zone training or pace info. 


Thanks.

ADDENDUM: Overall the length of my ride was 35 miles that included the canyon. Average HR for entire ride was 140. I felt strong and comfortable the entire ride.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome back!

My only comment is you're in amazingly good condition for 69 years old. Way to go! Keep it up as best you can, for as long as you can, accepting the very real effects of age (i.e., your PR is most likely in your past).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey wait... This was a day ago and no one has yet posted that HR is a useless metric? Hmmm.... Something funny is going at RBR. Haha! 

Welcome back! There are some great threads if you are interested in further reading... This one is right next door and worth reading for sure.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/coaching/zone-3-training-349720-2.html#post4913857


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Hey wait... This was a day ago and no one has yet posted that HR is a useless metric? Hmmm.... Something funny is going at RBR. Haha!


Since my comment about top pros using both power AND HR was questioned in one of those threads, I went and did a quick search for some "evidence" should doubt remain. Here are just a few reports that make clear HR remains extremely relevant in elite road cycling training:

Trek training camp 2015, Giant-Alpecin training blog (December 2014); Movistar training approach (May 2015), Team Sky (2013). Those are just a few I found quickly. Then there are specific riders from whom we've seen data reported, like Froome, Contador, Cancellara, Mollemma, ... . 

Then there's the easy way -- look at many of the Training Peaks "power analysis" reports for top riders from any major race, and most often you will see heart rate data included. My guess is if they believed it was useless they wouldn't bother wearing the sensor and recording the data.


----------

